# Kubota L245 3 point lift stuck - help



## Gio (Jul 11, 2009)

Went to attach a brushhog and the 3-pt lift on my L245 would not go down (used it one month ago, working fine). I raised the lift control and the lift went all the way up and stayed there. I tried lowering and raising the control and it moved a tiny bit more and made some noises at the top but would not go down. Has been stuck there for a couple weeks, does not even try to do anything anymore. The hydraulics for the loader are working just fine, plenty of power, smooth. The lift control moves freely up and down.

Have tried the following:
Turning the speed control under the seat, no difference
Hung cinder blocks for extended time on lift.
Replace the hydraulic/tran fluid and cleaned the filter screen.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be the lever is out of adjustment with the linkage.


----------

